# Frage wegen GEZ und TV



## waldy (13 September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe wieder die Frage,
ich bezahle GEZ gebühren und dachte, das ich habe Anspruch auf TV ARD, ZDF und WDR in unsere Haus .

Nur wegen neue Digital Kabel Anschluss sind alle TV ausgeschaltet, und muss man entweder neue Vertrag für Kabel Anschluss anschliessen oder ohne diese drei TV Sendungen bleiben.

Frage - habe ich Kostenlose Anspruch auf diese Analogen TV Sendunge ARD, ZDF und WDR von Kabelanbieter oder nicht?

gruß


----------



## Gebs (13 September 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

wenn Du die GEZ zahlst, dann darfst Du die entsprechenden Sender empfangen.
Auf welche Art das geschieht, ist Deine Sache. Wenn Du Kabelfernsehen nutzen willst,
musst Du dafür natürlich auch den Kabelanbieter bezahlen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## waldy (13 September 2010)

Hi,
nur ich dachte, das diese 3 Sender müssen auch zum freie verfügung in Haus stehen . 
Egal, ob ich habe Digitale Kabel Anschlüss oder nicht.

Wenn die sender stehen nciht zum verfügung - dann meine TV gerät ist auch nicht Betriebsbereit Sender empfangen.

Wofür bezahle ich denn GEZ Gebühren ?


gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Wofür bezahle ich denn GEZ Gebühren ?


 
gute frage


----------



## jabba (13 September 2010)

Du kannst diese Senser ja als DVBT empfangen, und das ist ausreichend.


----------



## TobiasA (14 September 2010)

DVBT geht doch nirgends.

Weder bei meinen Eltern, noch bei uns daheim, noch bei meinem Kumpel oder irgendwem aus meiner Verwandtschaft.

Allenfalls hier und da im Hotel in größeren Städten...

Finde ich lachhaft, dass es von Seiten der GEZ so dargestellt wird, als sei dies generell verfügbar, sobald man einen Fernseher hat.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Senator42 (14 September 2010)

die rundfunkgebührenpflicht ist im rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag (RGebStV) geregelt.
..
die rundfunkgebührenpflicht knüpft daran an, ob ein rundfunkempfangsgerät zum empfang bereitgehalten wird.
gemäß $1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 RGebStV wird ein rundfunkgerät zum empfang bereitgehalten, wenn damit ohne besonderen zusätzlichen technischen aufwand rundfunkdarbietungen, unabhänging von art, umfang und *anzahl *der empfangbaren programme, unverschlüsselt oder verschlüsselt, empfangen werden können.

(aus einem brief vom BR an mich weil ich mich wegen der qualität des inhalts beschwert hatte, Papstsendunegen in allen kanälen zur selben zeit)

*fazit: es ist wie eine Steuer, egal ob du dafür etwas (sinnvolles) bekommst.
*
du könntest nur komplett abmelden. z.b. für die zeit in der du kein empfangsgerät im haushalt hast (PC, Paptop, Handy, Autoradio, Wecker, videorecorder, telefon weil beim anderen radio läuft und du das hören kannst. und den finger nicht in die antennensteckdose halten - dein amalgam könnte mitbrummen)

nochwas, wenn du *sternsinger* bist, musst du *GEMA *zahlen! [weinachten kommt plötzlich]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> du könntest nur komplett abmelden. z.b. für die zeit in der du kein empfangsgerät im haushalt hast (PC, Paptop, Handy, Autoradio, Wecker, videorecorder, telefon weil beim anderen radio läuft und du das hören kannst. und den finger nicht in die antennensteckdose halten - dein amalgam könnte mitbrummen)


 
habe ich doch alles garnicht, muß ich jetzt zahlen


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 September 2010)

Ob das was bringt:

http://www.gez-abschaffen.de/haupt.htm


Ehrlich gesagt: Ich mag dieses klinkenputzende Volk auch nicht!!!




Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Was mich mal intressieren würde wie kommen die an Adressen, da scheint
doch irgendetwas mit den Datenschutz beim Einwohnermeldeamt nicht, zu
funktionieren.

Ich wohne so jetzt ca. 6-7 Jahre in meinen Haus, ich habe nie etwas von 
den Vögeln gehört. Als dann meine Lebensgefährtin ( 

 ) bei mir eingezogen ist,
bekamm Sie alle halbe Jahr post von den Brüden. Irgendwie hat Sie nie 
darauf reagiert, fragt mich nicht warum. Kürzlich hab ich jetzt Post von 
denen bekommen, dabei hab ich doch garkein Empfangsgerät (jeglicher
Art) 

Aber wer gibt da die Daten raus....wie kommen die an Adressen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ....... dabei hab ich doch garkein Empfangsgerät (jeglicher
> Art)
> 
> Aber wer gibt da die Daten raus....wie kommen die an Adressen?




Ich frag mich gerade wie du ins Internet kommst.... du bist doch nicht etwa mehr in der Firma ????? *ROFL*


aber sei beruhigt... Ich hab auch keine Geräte..... kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was mich mal intressieren würde wie kommen die an Adressen, da scheint
> doch irgendetwas mit den Datenschutz beim Einwohnermeldeamt nicht, zu
> funktionieren.



Leider gibt es da den Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag:

http://www.gez.de/e160/e161/e392/Staatsvertrag.pdf

In §8 (4) steht "Die zuständige Landesrundfunkanstalt  ... 
kann ... personenbezogene Daten bei nicht öffentlichen 
Stellen ohne Kenntnis des Betroffenen erheben,
verarbeiten oder nutzen. ..."

... z. B. die Daten des Einwohnermeldeamts.

Das hat uns die Politik beschert, wie auch die künftige 
Haushaltsabgabe.

:sb6:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wie du ins Internet kommst.... du bist doch nicht etwa mehr in der Firma ????? *ROFL*
> 
> 
> aber sei beruhigt... Ich hab auch keine Geräte..... kann ich mir nicht leisten


 
nein ich sitze zuhause auf den Sofa, aber ich stehe per Brieftaube im
Ständigen Kontakt mit Markus, der schreibt mir auf was gerade so im
Forum passiert und schickt mir das mit so einen Vogel.
Die Antwort von Gerhard über den Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag kann
ich gerade nicht lesen, da muß wohl eine Taube abgestürzt sein.

Übrigens der Forumschat geht immer ganz schön an die Substanz der Vögel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Antwort von Gerhard über den Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag kann
> ich gerade nicht lesen, da muß wohl eine Taube abgestürzt sein.



Wollten wir nicht mal auf ATP (Absturztolerantes-Tauben-Protokoll) umstellen?


----------



## Senator42 (14 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht mal auf ATP (Absturztolerantes-Tauben-Protokoll) umstellen?


Ist das nicht ne Prozedur? RS232 ist ja auch kein Protokoll.

ISO/OSI-Modell
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Physical Layer/ _Physikalische        Schicht _[/FONT]     [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Auf der Schicht 1 werden        die Eigenschaften des Übertragungsmediums/ Übertragungsverfahrens        festgelegt (i.a. elektrisch/ mechanisch).[/FONT]
>> bzw. Bio-elektro-chemisch

abGEZeichnet von:
http://www.tcp-ip-info.de/tcp_ip_und_internet/osi.htm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

jungs ist mir alles zu kompliziert, da bleiben doch lieber bei den Tauben.
Ich muß ja nicht jeden Thread lesen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 September 2010)

Um mal GermanBash zu zitieren zu dem Thema:



> "Die GEZ schlägt einmal mehr mit ihrer "Logik" zu. Ich soll also Gebühren  dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internetfähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich  gar keinen Internetanschluss habe."
> "Tja, dann werde ich mal ganz schnell Kindergeld  beantragen. Ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder aber das Gerät ist  vorhanden."


Finde das mit der GEZ auch total lächerlich... da bezahlt man für was, was man nicht nutzt... meinetwegen können die mir die kompletten ARD, ZDF und WDR Sender kappen... guck ich eh nie!!

Ich meine, ich bezahle schließlich für ein Auto, dass vor der Tür abgemeldet steht auch keine Steuern bzw. Versicherung oder?! 

Fand es auch sehr lustig als ich kürzlich in einer Dokumentation oder Reportage erfahren habe, dass selbst Johann Wolfgang von Goethe nicht von der GEZ verschont blieb :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Fand es auch sehr lustig als ich kürzlich in einer Dokumentation oder Reportage erfahren habe, dass selbst Johann Wolfgang von Goethe nicht von der GEZ verschont blieb :-D


 
Wie so lange gibt es den haufen schon, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2010)

*Heute schon abgezockt ??*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer gibt da die Daten raus....wie kommen die an Adressen?



Wie die an die Adressen kommen ??? Ganz einfach, das Einwohnermeldeamt informiert die GEZ-Stasi über jegliche Ummeldung ...

In den 50-Jahren haben unsere Politiker bereits für Ihre Altersvorsorge gesorgt und so ertragreiche Mafiaähnliche Institutionen wie GEZ, GEMA, GÜFA und Fernsehanstalten (ARD, ZDF etc.) geschaffen. Was anno dunnemals in weiser Voraussicht geschaffen wurde, dient heute der Altersversorgung abgehalfterter Politiker und Kirchenfürsten (egal ob im Rundfunkrat oder was auch immer). 

Dann kamen doch im vergangenen Jahr einige Gerüchte auf, die AbGEZocker würden abgeschafft und durch eine Art "Informationssteuer" ersetzt. Das konnte diese Mafia natürlich nicht akzeptieren und hat die Stasi 3.0 geschaffen :

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,273563,00.html

Damit hat diese von der Politik, egal von welcher Partei, unterstützte Datenkrake mehr Befugnissse als die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Was da an krimineller Energie abgeht, interessiert aber keinen Politiker, diese schaffen sich durch Akzeptanz und Unterstützung dieser kriminellen Instituitionen per Gesetz Ihre eigene Altersversorgung. 
Ok, diese Art der Altersversorgng ist nur für Kleinspurpoltiker gedacht, die ganz großen Gauner werden Berater bei GazProm, HRE, BMW oder sonstwo, das gibt noch mehr Kohle  :sb7:
Es gibt eben auch in der Politik Klassenunterschiede, genau wie bei den Kriminellen, also ganz einfache Handtaschenräuber oder Mafiabosse.

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber QM du zahlst doch oder


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2010)

*Also Helmut, Dir kann man auch nicht mehr vertrauen*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der _Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Aber QM du zahlst doch oder



Ähemm Helmut, hast Du eventuell einen Nebenverdienst bei der GEZ und bist als Blockwart für meinen Wohnort eingeteilt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

schau mal aus dem Fenster


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2010)

*Somebody is watching me*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal aus dem Fenster



Habe ich gemacht, bist du der Typ mit dem Fernglas in der Hand oder der mit dem Kasten Veltins Pils ?

Oder die Blondine mit den Strapsen ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich bin der mit den Strapsen, ob ich mal Blond war weiß ich nicht,
sind nicht mehr soviele Haare da


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> sind nicht mehr soviele Haare da



Wir haben da etwas gemeinsam  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> .....
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,273563,00.html
> 
> ...



Mensch QM... Der Bericht ist aus 2003. Mittlerweile sind die ganz lieb. Hatte vor ein paar Tagen so eine Figur vor der Tür. "Wir haben Sie ausgemessen" hat er behauptet.....*ROFL*

Ich hab dann freundlich nach den Messprotokolen gefragt. Schliesslich sind wir in Deutschland und alles und jedes wird protokolliert. Aber die hat er grade nicht dabei gehabt. Damit war das Gespräch dann auch beendet.

GEZ - Nein Danke!

LINK < kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> "Wir haben Sie ausgemessen" hat er behauptet.....*ROFL*


 

Der war nicht von der GEZ sondern vom freundlichen Bestatter um die Ecke!!! 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## b1k86-DL (15 September 2010)

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ale-statt-Einzelgeraete-Abrechnung-1001515970


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2010)

*das gibt es doch garnicht*

...ich komme heute von der Arbeit nach Hause und da liegt ein Brief von der *GEZ* 
(ohne Quatsch jetzt), wer von euch Vögeln hat mich da angeschießen...:sw10:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich komme heute von der Arbeit nach Hause und da liegt ein Brief von der *GEZ*
> (ohne Quatsch jetzt), wer von euch Vögeln hat mich da angeschießen...:sw10:




Zufälle gibts die gibs doch gar nicht 



Einfach nicht reagieren... Es kommen noch 2 Briefe und danach ist Ruhe.

*Mülleimersmilie*


----------



## Perfektionist (15 September 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich bezahle schließlich für ein Auto, dass vor der Tür abgemeldet steht auch keine Steuern bzw. Versicherung oder?!


Ne, Steuer und Versicherung nicht. Aber den Abschleppdienst und irgendeine Art Ordnungsgeld, wenn Du auf den pinkfarbenen Aufkleber nicht reagierst. Oder eben Garagenmiete. Aber Vorsicht! Das Lagern eines Autos in einem Schuppen kann auch eine illegale Müllablagerung sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich komme heute von der Arbeit nach Hause und da liegt ein Brief von der *GEZ*
> (ohne Quatsch jetzt), wer von euch Vögeln hat mich da angeschießen...:sw10:



Tja Helmut, die Taube, die Du gestern Abend vermisst hast, 
ist wohl direkt zum WDR geflogen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Tja Helmut, die Taube, die Du gestern Abend vermisst hast,
> ist wohl direkt zum WDR geflogen ...


 
muss ich den für Brieftauben auch GEZ Gebühren bezahlen...
Ich dachte dafür ist die Post zuständig!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> muss ich den für Brieftauben auch GEZ Gebühren bezahlen...
> Ich dachte dafür ist die Post zuständig!



Ne, das ist über 100 Gramm, daher DHL. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ne, Steuer und Versicherung nicht. Aber den Abschleppdienst und irgendeine Art Ordnungsgeld, wenn Du auf den pinkfarbenen Aufkleber nicht reagierst. Oder eben Garagenmiete. Aber Vorsicht! Das Lagern eines Autos in einem Schuppen kann auch eine illegale Müllablagerung sein.



Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, dieses auf meinem Grundstück steht unangemeldet (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)... da soll ma einer kommen und mir das abschleppen wollen. :evil:

Wenn ich Old Timer Fan bin und mir nen 64er Impala in den Garten stelle, dann melde ich das doch nicht an?!


----------



## Perfektionist (16 September 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> ... dieses auf meinem Grundstück steht ...


Auch der Platz vor der Garage kann als öffentlich zugänglicher Verkehrsraum angesehen werden. Ich denke mal, das Grundstück sollte mindestens mal eingefriedet sein. Und selbst dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht einfach ein Auto jahrelang auf seinem Wochenendgrundstück unter den Obstbäumen abstellen darf.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Auch der Platz vor der Garage kann als öffentlich zugänglicher Verkehrsraum angesehen werden.



Nur wenn dort jeder parken darf. Zum öffentlichen Verkehrsraum 
zählen z. b. Firmenparkplätze, die zwar privat, aber öffentlich
für jedermann/frau zugänglich sind.

Dein Privatgrundstück vor Deiner Garage ist kein öffentlicher 
Verkehrsraum. Wenn das nicht eindeutig zu erkennen ist, gibt es
passende Hinweisschilder. Da kannst Du auch eine abgemeldete
Karre hinstellen. Das Öl sollte halt nicht garade davonlaufen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ....... Da kannst Du auch eine abgemeldete
> Karre hinstellen. Das Öl sollte halt nicht garade davonlaufen.




Das sollte aber auch bei einer angemeldeten Karre nicht passieren 


und das Radio aus der abgemeldeten Karra ausbauen sonst musst du GEZ dafür bezahlen (um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das sollte aber auch bei einer angemeldeten Karre nicht passieren
> 
> 
> und das Radio aus der abgemeldeten Karra ausbauen sonst musst du GEZ dafür bezahlen (um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen)


 
wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich selber Singe muß ich dann GEZ oder GEMA Gebühren bezahlen?


----------



## Approx (16 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich selber Singe muß ich dann GEZ oder GEMA Gebühren bezahlen?


Das fällt warscheinlich unter die Rubrik "Ruhestörung" und wird mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet:


> § 117 OWiG - Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer ohne berechtigten Anlass oder in einem unzulässigen oder nach den Umständen vermeidbaren Ausmaß Lärm erregt, der geeignet ist, die Allgemeinheit oder die Nachbarschaft erheblich zu belästigen oder die Gesundheit eines anderen zu schädigen. Dabei handelt es sich um verhaltensbedingten Lärm, zum Beispiel SPS-Forenmitglieder die Singen, Geschrei, Maschinenlärm, Fahrzeuge, Musik aller Art usw. § 117 OWiG ist gegenüber anderen Vorschriften subsidiär (z. B. Landesrecht, Ortsrecht).


 
 Gruß Approx


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich selber Singe muß ich dann GEZ oder GEMA Gebühren bezahlen?



Wie schon irgendwo vorne erwähnt, müssen Sternsinger GEMA bezahlen... habe da auch mal eine Reportage gesehen... total lächerlich... :-D

Außerdem kommt es bei der GEMA halt an, in welchem Rahmen du das machst... ich bin selbst Musiker und musste vor Konzerten schon öfters ein Formular der GEMA ausfüllen, in der ich bestätige, wer der Komponist, Sänger, Textschreiber, etc. ist... 
Solange es kein öffentlicher "Auftritt" (eben auch kein Sternsinger) ist, musst du auch keine GEMA abdrücken. Im Endeffekt kommt es immer auf die Location und die Veranstaltung an.


----------



## Senator42 (16 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich selber Singe muß ich dann GEZ oder GEMA Gebühren bezahlen?


*GEMA*
hab ich schon geschreiben: die sternsinger bekamen eine GEMArechnung.
http://blog.gruene-greifswald.de/2010/06/24/vorsicht-die-gema-greift-ab/
und
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1535959-gema-bleibt-hart-gebuehr-fuer-kinderlied-bleibt-faellig/3/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Das fällt warscheinlich unter die Rubrik "Ruhestörung" und wird mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet:
> 
> 
> Gruß Approx


 
danke, da hast du mich aber noch mal vor eine Strafe gerettet


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 September 2010)

*Nachtrag...*

Ach ja, es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was du singst und ob dieses Lied bei der GEMA gemeldet ist ;-) 

Allerdings habe ich auch mal gehört, dass Volkslieder etc. Kulturgut sind und somit grundsätzlich befreit.

Am besten ist, man informiert sich einfach vorher mal, was man darf und was nicht und dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben... ob es Sinn macht oder nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch mal gehört, dass Volkslieder etc. Kulturgut sind und somit grundsätzlich befreit.


 
Volkslieder sind befreit, das ist gut andere Lieder kenne ich nicht


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 September 2010)

LOL!!!
Ich wollte es nur der Vollständigkeit halber anmerken ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

zum thema GEMA empfehle ich Matthias Deutschmann


----------



## erzteufele (16 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Volkslieder sind befreit, das ist gut andere Lieder kenne ich nicht



kommt auf die volkslieder an  
"hölle hölle hölle, eiskalt ... traller"


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 September 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> kommt auf die volkslieder an
> "hölle hölle hölle, eiskalt ... traller"



*ROFL* ich meinte eher so Lieder wie "Hänschen klein" und "Hoch auf dem gelben Wagen" :-D Vielleicht ist Volkslied nicht ganz richtig... aber ich denke ich wisst, was ich meine


----------

